# Found a Picasa Web Album that might be of interest...



## BikerBabe (Mar 19, 2010)

...it isn't warbirds only, but WW2 Germany in general:
Picasa-Webalben - Harry von Gebhardt
Enjoy...or something.

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 19, 2010)

Dang, nice find!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice find... thanks!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2010)

Great find, thanks Maria!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent find Maria! Thank you!


----------



## Maximowitz (Mar 20, 2010)

Certainly a motley crew there.... the Himmler and Peiper photos are fascinating..


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 20, 2010)

Danke, BikerBabe. They are all splendid photos!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool find BB. 


Wheels


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 25, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks!


----------



## timshatz (Mar 25, 2010)

Helluva a find. Nice job.


----------

